# Harry Potter 4 For those who care



## MA-Caver (Jun 29, 2005)

Found this website  that has stills from the upcoming "Harry Potter and the Goblet Of Fire" movie due out in Nov. The kids are getting older and it definitely shows...


----------



## Sam (Jun 29, 2005)

For any of you that find amusement in weird and strange skits.

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/125471
http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/140341

after you watch the second one, watch it again and freeze it (using
the square button) when you get to voldemort killing snape and click
the pentagon. its a bonus and hilarious. you might have to move the
animation forwards or backwards a bit with the arrow keys to get to
the right spot.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 6, 2005)

harry potter 4 wow there starting to kill the franshine lol the kid who plays harry potter is like what 20 now lol just kidding


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 6, 2005)

Actually, I think he's only 17 or 18 ... which is okay, really.  We've had actors in their late 20's doing high school movies and in the Harry Potter series, the characters do grow up.  They all look young enough to be playing the ages of their characters, I think.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 6, 2005)

My kids are anxious for the book and the movie to come out. But, my older child, who used to be so gung-ho about HP, is starting to lose interest, while his younger sibling's interest is increasing.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 6, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> My kids are anxious for the book and the movie to come out. But, my older child, who used to be so gung-ho about HP, is starting to lose interest, while his younger sibling's interest is increasing.


Well that says something... I haven't lost interest and am interested in the next volume/movie... sheesh... either I'm really getting old or I haven't ever grown up... heh...

Actually what it says (imo) is that Rowling needs to speed up her writing and the film studios need to speed up releases. It's one thing to "grow-up" with a character and it's another thing to have them pass you by and you get to see how things turn out at the end. 
Mebbe adults will have the wherewithal to wait a year between releases/volumes but kids... heh... gooooood luck


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 6, 2005)

We've been reading them aloud as a family.  It encourages reading, brings the family together (good alternative to television), teaches the kids about the different voices of characters (literally and figuratively) and it's just plain fun.  We've read all five books thus far released aloud together and will start Book Six Saturday or Sunday.

 I like to read what my kids are reading as well so I can help follow story line and help guide them to the answers of the questions they always ask me.

 The things my kids are getting out of the HP series are that 1) even the person in the worst circumstances can still come forth with courage ... 2) strength of friendship is a very valuable thing ... 3) adults don't always know everything ... 4) we all have talents untapped until we absolutely need them ... 5) sometimes you have to take matters into your own hands.

 Essentially, that's from their mouths.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 6, 2005)

I agree that she should speed up the writing, if possible. I think she'd keep more readers.

We always did a lot of reading aloud! It's good for everybody. The kids are older now and we don't do that but we all still read a lot. We're hitting the bookstores again on Saturday.


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 6, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I agree that she should speed up the writing, if possible. I think she'd keep more readers.
> 
> We always did a lot of reading aloud! It's good for everybody. The kids are older now and we don't do that but we all still read a lot. We're hitting the bookstores again on Saturday.


Well technically she only has one more book after this one anyways...


----------



## Sam (Jul 6, 2005)

according to a quick google search - 
Daniel Radcliffe (harry potter)  Date of Birth: 23 July 1989 15, nearly 16
Rupert Grint (ron weasley)  Date of Birth: 24 August 1988 he's 16, nearly 17
Emma Watson (hermione granger)  Date of Birth: 15 April 1990 barely 15.

Lets see, in book 1 harry was barely 11, hermione nearly 12, ron in between somewhere
so by book 4

harry should be barely 14 (nearly 16)
hermione should be nearly 15 (she's barely 15)
and ron should be 14 ish (is nearly 17)

I don't think thats too bad at all.

and while I will whole heartedly agree that I wish she would write the books faster, there are so many intricate sub plot lines and clues that you may not notice while casually reading the books - if you have some extra time on your hands pick up a copy of The Ultimate Unofficial Guide to the Mysteries of Harry Potter

I'm rereading the series right now, chapter by chapter, and then seeing what the guide says about each chapter. I repeatedly find myself hitting myself in the face for missing obvious clues, which hurt a lot in particular last night because I got a cut on my eyelid in sparring that I keep forgetting about.  

anyway, now that you all see what a big dork I am - (book 6 comes out in 9 days 7 hours, 16 minutes, 40 seconds!!!!!) I'll go away.


----------



## Sapper6 (Jul 6, 2005)

damn Sam, great detective work :ultracool


----------



## Sam (Jul 6, 2005)

I know. I'm wonderful like that.

lol


----------



## arnisador (Jul 6, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> I'm rereading the series right now, chapter by chapter, and then seeing what the guide says about each chapter.


 I've read the first 5 books and would like to do this, if time would permit it! I'll soon have to make time for #6, though.


----------

